# Utrecht, The Netherlands - The Village & 30ml



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

So my mum hails from Utrecht in The Netherlands, we used to visit 2 or 3 times a year up until a few years ago when my grandmother died. Coffee was Douge Egberts in a Phillips filter machine, some places had espresso machines but like here the coffee was generally undrinkable. There was one speciality roaster I could buy from but they roasted darker than I like, although I did use them as my best choice with a cheap plastic filter cone.

Anyway in the past 3 years since I last visited the speciality coffee scene has imploded much like it has here. I was only here for 4 days, and I had a shortlist but fell in love with the 2 places I wanted to visit most and had heard were the best, so I didn't bother with the others.

The Village Coffee & Music

Situated on the Voorstraat this place has become a kind of legend, serving beans from roaster Caffenation in Belgium who were already one of my favourite roasters. The machine is a LM Linea with a couple of espresso grinders, and a EKK43 (double headed EK43!) One house blend on (Caffenation's Little Green Bag) that changes seasonally and one guest Espresso (an Ethiopian) that changes weekly. The LGB was served as about a ~60ml drink, but oh my gosh it blew my mind. Lemony deliciousness with sweetness and they did much better with it than I have managed with the LGB at home







Ethiopian espresso was smooth and delicious too.

Filter options include v60, Clever or Aeropress - beans on offer were a couple of different Kenyans (a Peaberry and something I forget). The Clever was smooth and clean and crisp, but the Aeropress with the Kenyan Peaberry was just stunning and delivered such a nice sweet drink. I didn't see any retail bags but fairly sure they do them.

Baristas were super friendly and really chatty about the coffee. The place is pretty hip with some stools, a large sofa, huge bench outside to enjoy your coffee in the sun, funky music playing and just a great vibe. 10/10 - Go here if you are in Utrecht!

Not my pictures!




























30ml

Situated on the Mariastraat near the main shopping mall and train station this is a relative newcomer, although from what I've since read online it started life as an espresso bar further out of the city. Modern cool light airy room with lots of wood and small tables with stools. Small roaster installed in the back, maybe a 1kg. Coffee comes from a speciality roaster in The Netherlands (I forget who) and they also roast a bit themselves. Synesso machine with 3 Anfim's! Panama Geisha dialled in as a Ristretto, another coffee as house espresso and then their own roast Costa Rica. The barista warned me their own roast Costa Rica was a bit experimental still as they get used to roasting, It was light roast and fruity, well balanced with an underlying sweetness. Roast was perfect for me and I'd happily pay money for a bag of it.

Filter options were either bulk brew or for a little bit more a hand made pourover, both as either a 300ml mug or a 500ml option to share. I went for hand made and was given 4 options of beans and settled for a Columbia that the barista thought I would like. He was right, sweet, smooth, creamy, spicy, fruity.

I was pretty much the only person there (as it was 29 degrees outside) so had a long chat with the barista who was really friendly and we must have chatted coffee for at least 45 mins. He was happy to keep pulling me shots of coffee to try as well. Beans available in 250g bags, 350g beans and 500g bags which is cool.

Not my pictures!



















Others

I didn't visit but heard good things about Brandmeesters and Blackbird (not bluebird, oops) Coffee - should you visit then fill me in please!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like you had a great time mate.was meant to reply to your post on the other thread.

Yes I had a great time aswell and the Dutch were out in force for the World Cup.orange flags everywhere

Managed to pick my son up a Netherlands bedding set with van persie and robben on from Albert heijn for 10 euros and also the Netherlands away kit with 9 and van persie on.he was made up

Really need to start venturing outside of amsterdam centrum more as its a beautiful country

Are you referring to bluebird in amsterdam centrum ? As I don't think that's the type of coffee shop you may be thinking lol


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

No I mean Bluebird in Utrecht! I know the other coffeeshops too when I was younger and more carefree, they don't do the best coffee though!

Glad you had a good time, the Orange masses were crazy! Wish i could be there for the semi finals.

If you go again take a day trip to Utrecht on the train, drink beer in Kafe Belgie (20 beers on tap ~196 in bottles), have dinner at one of the dozens of beautiful cafes and restaurants along the sunken canals, climb to the op of the beautiful Dom Tower. I'm biased as I have been there regularly since I was born but it's one of the best cities in the world!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

aaronb said:


> No I mean Bluebird in Utrecht! I know the other coffeeshops too when I was younger and more carefree, they don't do the best coffee though!
> 
> Glad you had a good time, the Orange masses were crazy! Wish i could be there for the semi finals.
> 
> If you go again take a day trip to Utrecht on the train, drink beer in Kafe Belgie (20 beers on tap ~196 in bottles), have dinner at one of the dozens of beautiful cafes and restaurants along the sunken canals, climb to the op of the beautiful Dom Tower. I'm biased as I have been there regularly since I was born but it's one of the best cities in the world!


I will be going again later in the year so will try to make time to visit.quite like artis zoo aswell.

I know what you mean in regards to bluebirds.i always stick to grey area and dampkring


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Just realised the coffee place in Utrecht is Blackbird coffee!

I hate dampkring, overpriced rude and obnoxious. Good range though. Try Yo-Yo, Club Media and Amnesia if they still exist.

Best places were in Utrecht - Sarasani (1968-2007 RIP) which had free filter coffee, a tank with turtles and fish and buy €10 get €2.50 free promo pretty much all the time! Also a few locals places that you have to seek out, most also now RIP. A enw palce has opened called Hi-Low, if you go probably worth seeking out as its meant to be good.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Just realised the coffee place in Utrecht is Blackbird coffee!
> 
> I hate dampkring, overpriced rude and obnoxious. Good range though. Try Yo-Yo, Club Media and Amnesia if they still exist.
> 
> Best places were in Utrecht - Sarasani (1968-2007 RIP) which had free filter coffee, a tank with turtles and fish and buy €10 get €2.50 free promo pretty much all the time! Also a few locals places that you have to seek out, most also now RIP. A enw palce has opened called Hi-Low, if you go probably worth seeking out as its meant to be good.


Been to club media a few times when visiting the Albert cuyp market.cheap prices as its out of centrum .love the milkshakes amnesia serve and only a minute walk from grey area on the singel

Lots of places are being forced to shut down now and its quite sad really.hill street blues lost there licence earlier this year


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Next time you are in Amsterdam check out Headfirst Coffee - my friend tells me it is fantastic

(it's just coffee, not the other kind)


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Next time you are in Amsterdam check out Headfirst Coffee - my friend tells me it is fantastic
> 
> (it's just coffee, not the other kind)


Should be back in October for 3 days so will definately check it out


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

aaronb sorry to drag this thread up again but I'm back in amsterdam next week for a few days

Could you reccomend any good coffee places in centrum? (Actual coffee lol)

Not sure of the location of the one your friend recommended

Edit just checked and it's located near westerpark.im staying around harlemmerplein area


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Sure!

Not made it back to Amsterdam yet, but need to sooooooon

these are all therefore hearsay but I trust my sources:

Caffenation - the Belgian roaster is opening a shop in Amsterdam very soon but I'm not sure where. This will be amazing though.

Scandinavian Embassy - Rotating beans from roasters such as Tim Wendleboe, Drop, Kopi. Also interesting food. Sprudge rating this one highly.

Screaming Beans - hearing good things about this one too.

Back to Black - dont know anything about this one, saw it mentioned somewhere. Website looks promising

EDIT:

KOKO Coffee & Design - just came across this whilst looking for the location of the new Caffenation shop, I dont know anything about it other than caffenation are their roaster but this is a good sign in itself.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for that mate

By the looks of the locations I think back to black will be the easiest for me to find as it's just off the singel canal belt


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Amsterdam is quite compact, don't be too scared to venture out a little bit!

If you do get lost just find a tram stop, find the direction heading back to central station / Dam Square and hop on!

Most of the locals are friendly enough too and will give you directions in good English, just don't ask the ones trying to sell you crack / women / stolen bikes


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

aaronb said:


> Amsterdam is quite compact, don't be too scared to venture out a little bit!
> 
> If you do get lost just find a tram stop, find the direction heading back to central station / Dam Square and hop on!
> 
> Most of the locals are friendly enough too and will give you directions in good English, just don't ask the ones trying to sell you crack / women / stolen bikes


I just ignore all the pstttt pstttt calls in the red light district and centrum.always gear heads trying to sell everything you mentioned lol.

Ive walked around oude kerke early morning and there's some sights to be seen round there lol


----------



## philwbass (Sep 4, 2009)

Here are my Amsterdam recomendations:

http://philwbass.com/2013/11/04/amsterdam-coffee-part-one-a-londoner-writes/

Don't miss Lot 61 Coffee Roasters and Scandinavian Embassy.

Also Coffee Bru, Headfirst, Koko, Espresso Fabriek and probably a few I missed


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Just come back from a week in Amsterdam. Revisited several coffee haunts, but the scene there is growing exponentially ...amazing how many more places there are than there were 2 years ago when we were last there! Bagels and Beans, De Koffie Salon now have branches in several places, and Coffee Company outlets everywhere....not exceptional but better than any chain shop in the UK.

Real stand outs for me were Screaming Beans in the Nine Streets and Trakteren in the residential area north of the Vondelpark, an area full of trendy young professional types, and informed coffee drinkers. The road Traketeren is in now also boasts a new cafe/roastery too.

A real passion for all things coffee related, informed and expert staff who are happy to explain different beans and brew methods. Both offer espresso-based coffees plus V60, Aeropress, Chemex and Clever Dripper....along with a serious choice of hot chocolate from a variety of organic chocolate of different percentage cocoa solids at Trakteren. they both sell all the gear needed by home coffee brewers and jugs, tampers, etc. Can't recommend these two highly enough, well worth seeking out and making repeat visits.

The 2012 http://www.belgium-netherlands-coffeeguide.com/ is still a good book to have [no app yet!] though there are now far more outlets than listed back then.

Happy drinking!

Ian


----------

